

Review of 20 promising projects in 20 minutes - telemachos
http://wwc3-20-projects.heroku.com/

======
telemachos
It's really just links (not sure if the audio is available anywhere), but
depending on what you do, you may not have heard of some of these. (Example:
I'm just starting to learn Erlang, so I was glad to get links for Elixir and
Kerl.)

